# Advice needed please....help



## maisie jayne (Sep 7, 2020)

hi there. My daughters hamster, got for her birthday in May has recently got a new home. She had a cage, which we were told was too small. She would constantly chew at the bars, even straight after we got her out for play time etc. So my wife bought a much larger home. Its pawhut but made from wood. i have attached a pic. I'm not sure if anyone is familiar with it or not, but she is now gnawing away at the wood at the bottom and we have no idea how to prevent this? She has lots of chew toys and stimulating objects, water and food. We were also told to hide items to make her work for her stuff, as they need to do in the wild. We are now concerned that she will chew her way out as it seems, most of the time, she like a possessed thing, hell bent on chewing at her home. We are quite desperate now, so any guidance will be greatly appreciated. Oh, she is a syrian and she has an 11 inch wheel and other objects recommended by different pet shops.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Make the bedding a lot deeper. Like up to the bottom shelf at least. Hamsters are burrowing animals thus love burrowing and digging! Deep substrate is a must. Second thing is a sand bath. Simply get a dish or large jar and put some sand in it. (I'll link the one I use). This can be used as a loo, or a dig box or to keep themselves clean (or all of the above) simply sieve out soiled bits and add more when needed. One last thing, scatter feed. Don't bother with a bowl, scatter their food on the floor for them to find. Also cardboard boxes with shredded paper as well as cardboard tubes with food in them.

https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/desert-sand-5kg


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

I gave my Syrian a large burrow box...He seems to have taken a liking to it as his new home....Then again my Syrian seems to like big things...He thinks I'm being stingy when I gave him a coconut hide and won't even venture into it once!


----------



## maisie jayne (Sep 7, 2020)

great advice folks. Thank you. We have 'adapted' the cage for the time being. Putting a base on it as hopefully, a bit more security. 

We will look at getting deeper substrate too and maybe try and section areas off as I've seen this with others. 

Thank you again for the input. I'll let you know how things go.


----------

